# need to learn the bays



## bar79lee (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm newish to saltwater fishing and I need someone to take me out and show me the ropes, so I can take my kids out and show them. I grew up in south Texas fishing ponds and creeks and now I live in Rosenberg and closer to saltwater. I am willing to pay for gas and bait but the kicker is, I work in the oilfield and have little time off and crazier days off. I can usually plan about 2-3 days in advance when I may be home. But I'm usually only home for about 3-5 days. During the week works for me and I will supply all of my own tackle.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I can usually go during the week, early week is usually best. I travel a lot, so Im out of town a bunch, but try to go at least once a week. Want to go offshore more, but the wind hasnt let up for weeks, so Ive been fishing the bay.

pm me if interested. Might go on wed to galveston bay somewhere.


----------



## bar79lee (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome man! I appreciate it but I am still at work and won't be back for a few weeks. But I will definately let you know when I get back! Thanks, William lee


----------

